

A List Apart's 2009 Survey For People Who Make Websites - RyanMcGreal
http://alistapart.com/articles/survey2009

======
dmix
Pressing enter after selecting a question goes to the previous question?

You'd expect some basic usability on a web design questionnaire.

~~~
jcapote
Yea and don't even think about hitting the back button...

------
chime
Just filling out this survey made me feel better about my job because I
realized how supportive and encouraging my boss/company-president is. I can't
even imagine how much it sucks when your employer discriminates against you
due to gender, health, age, or any other reason.

~~~
jrwoodruff
Ditto here. Especially since I've just transitioned from a career in
newspapers, where my position was pretty much doomed. It's nice to fill out a
survey positively for a change.

------
louislouis
Aww I wanted to see results at the end :(

------
diN0bot
er....startup wasn't really listed. i chose independent, but then i got a
bunch of consultant questions i didn't know how to answer. meh.

